# Yacht Hardware



## Rufus51 (Aug 10, 2021)

I have a small catamaran in the Azores and considering the idea of taking it across to the US for a refit next year.
Wonder if anyone can suggest a boat yard/marina on the East Coast that's cheap and doesn't mind me working and staying on it.
Also, I have been trying to find boating warehouse type places, sort of like SVB in Germany, so that I can evaluate prices. I've been varying my search terms, but strangely not coming up with one. They MUST exist. Any suggestions?
Cheers
Rufus


----------



## MoonBeamEstate (Jan 1, 2021)

Rufus51 said:


> I have a small catamaran in the Azores and considering the idea of taking it across to the US for a refit next year.
> Wonder if anyone can suggest a boat yard/marina on the East Coast that's cheap and doesn't mind me working and staying on it.
> Also, I have been trying to find boating warehouse type places, sort of like SVB in Germany, so that I can evaluate prices. I've been varying my search terms, but strangely not coming up with one. They MUST exist. Any suggestions?
> Cheers
> Rufus


Fishing Bay Marina, lower Chesapeake Bay did not mind two years ago, seemed like they had 3 or 4 living in boats in the yard.


----------



## Killick (Feb 27, 2014)

Multiple yards in the Deltaville, VA area that will let you work on your boat, and it's boat heaven if you need help. The "East Coast" is a pretty big place...Maine? Florida? Get on Waterway Guide and do some homework. It's a seller's market with boating now so there won't be much in the way of deep discounts or fire sales.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Cheap is a word often used for low quality. I don't know what inexpensive ever means in boating, but I'm certain it doesn't exist in RI. I've never been to this place myself, but I have heard tales about cost conscious DIY boaters that have gone to Oriental NC.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I can't understand why you might consider the US as an inexpensive place to do a refit. Convenient perhaps, but cheap? Hardly.
We found craftsmen and women equal in competency to any in the States, in Trinidad at about a quarter the price. I've heard nothing but good about Guiana and Columbia, especially if one is seeking good boatbuilding wood.
However, perhaps you might want to do some of that work before you set sail, as there are no good places to do repairs on a TransAt.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Bock Marine in New Bern, NC.

Small yard that allows DIY. Price are very reasonable. We were there several months working and living on the boat. Their lounge is very nice and well maintained. Bock also has a small ships chandlery on site and will order things other from major distributors, frequently next day delivery. I found their prices to be cheaper than I could buy elsewhere. 

There are no services nearby but they have a curtesy car they lend out an hour or two at a time. 

Bock does have some yard staff who are generally qualified at reasonable hourly rates. And they will recommend outside specialist if needed. It is a father and son operation, Dad is a chemist and Son a Naval Architect. 

There are major marine distributors. Google “Defender Marine”, for a flat fee you get an additional discount. Well worth it. “Jamestown Distributors” is another.


----------



## Rufus51 (Aug 10, 2021)

capta said:


> I can't understand why you might consider the US as an inexpensive place to do a refit. Convenient perhaps, but cheap? Hardly.


>>

I guess everything is relative, but I am really thinking about buying things rather than getting work done. That I can get done for reasonable prices where the boat is. The US has choices and availability. The Azores have very little and importing stuff there is prohibitive. I want to buy things like new panels and LiPo batteries and a new stove (etc) and probably a new set of sails and the list goes on. Getting that sort of stuff into The Azores is bank breaking. It's true they have a lower rate of VAT (16%) than Portugal (23%) and lots of Europe which hovers around the 22% mark, but by the time you ad in import tax (it varies) and handling fees and freight - not to mention the horrors of paperwork - it becomes frightening. I have a friend on the island with a boat who just doesn't import anything anymore. I take your point about Trans At refits. Boat needs to be seaworthy. New standing rigging and halyards are non neg. Of course there will be more. There always is.


----------



## Rufus51 (Aug 10, 2021)

Killick said:


> Multiple yards in the Deltaville, VA area that will let you work on your boat, and it's boat heaven if you need help. The "East Coast" is a pretty big place...Maine? Florida? Get on Waterway Guide and do some homework. It's a seller's market with boating now so there won't be much in the way of deep discounts or fire sales.


Thanks Killick for the Waterways Guide info. I really didn't know how to go about this. At the risk of repetition though I haven't noticed any large online yacht gear stores. Clearly I am doing something wrong in my search terminology not finding any in the country that invented the mail catalogue is puzzling me.


----------



## Rufus51 (Aug 10, 2021)

And apologies, yes I realise its a big area and I am not being very specific - Florida to Washington I guess. I do plan on building a bit of tourism into this if I do it. The East Coast or at least Washington and New York has always been an ambition, but flight times from Sydney, aren't very 'attractive'. Most flights from here are via LA or Houston. At that point it'd be better to just stop in LA and buy a car - and drive. Your country is one that has populated the movie viewing vistas of a lot of the rest of the world and certainly mine and my friends. I have had several attempts to roundup a few mates to do this, but it never seems to happen. So Washington and NY might not be Route 66, but I'd still like to see them.


----------



## Rufus51 (Aug 10, 2021)

hpeer said:


> Bock Marine in New Bern, NC.
> 
> Small yard that allows DIY. Price are very reasonable.
> 
> There are major marine distributors. Google "Defender Marine", for a flat fee you get an additional discount. Well worth it. "Jamestown Distributors" is another.





> > Nice info Sir, thank you very much. I might now be able to back track and figure what was wrong with my search terms.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Actually, the US has some significant duty on many items for boats. However, it just occurred to me that St. Lucia does *not* have duty on incoming items for a yacht in transit. This means you can get many items from their country of origin a lot cheaper than you could in any country with duty.
They also let you do your own work in just about *any* yard down that way. You can also buy many products that are illegal to import into the US. You would have to learn about LCL surface freight, but it doesn't sound as if you are worried about time.


----------



## Rufus51 (Aug 10, 2021)

but it doesn't sound as if you are worried about time.
[/QUOTE]
you're right. It wont happen till next year and thats not a guarantee. There are two countries currently restricting the movement of their national's travel, they would be North Korea and... Australia. We cant travel, and if we could its Biz class fares only. Then there's getting back in. There are presently 30K citizens unable and trying to return to Oz. So I am just 'planning', tho it feels more like dreaming. 
Thanks for your info. Much appreciated. Gibraltar also offers 'Vessel in Transit' VAT free status. I contacted some companies there to find out the drill.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Rufus51 said:


> though I haven't noticed any large online yacht gear stores. Clearly I am doing something wrong in my search terminology not finding any in the country that invented the mail catalogue is puzzling me.


West Marine
Defender Marine
Jamestown Distributors

Just to name a few. There are countless more.


----------

